# web browser choice for FreeBSD



## ahavatar (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd been looking forward to Firefox 4, but it still dumps cores while visiting Flash-heavy sites. Opera 11 automagically cleans up Flash core dumps, and it hardly gets freezed on my FreeBSD 8.2 machine. Thus, I use Opera on my FreeBSD machine. Is there anyone who has no issues with Flash-heavy sites using a browser other than Opera?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

My firefox (3.6.x) works fine with most sites. The only issue is with some flash ads that seem to trip the flash player. Adblock for firefox pretty much solved that by blocking almost all of the ads.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 23, 2011)

You could try flashblock on your firefox when browsing Internet page with heavy flash contents.


----------



## nestux (Mar 23, 2011)

I was playing with chromium and it works fine, it feel faster when using YouTube (with Flash) too.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> My firefox (3.6.x) works fine with most sites. The only issue is with some flash ads that seem to trip the flash player. Adblock for firefox pretty much solved that by blocking almost all of the ads.



I recommend you install www/dummyflash


----------



## gkontos (Mar 23, 2011)

> 20110322:
> AFFECTS: users of www/firefox
> AUTHOR: gecko@FreeBSD.org
> 
> The www/firefox port has been updated to 4.0.


Looks good and npviewer.bin hasn't crashed yet...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been using FF4 on a new FreeBSD install since it came out and have had no issues but haven't installed flash yet.


----------



## rbelk (Mar 23, 2011)

I use www/opera on FreeBSD, Windows, and Ubuntu. I even use Opera mobile on my Nokia E71 mobile phone.


----------



## tyson (Mar 24, 2011)

Yesterday I installed new www/firefox, and it looks very good.

From my subjective point of view - it's faster than firefox3, fonts looks now how they should (couldn't get them working as intended with ff3), and flash works good so far.


----------



## da1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have FF4, with flash, installed for some days now ... no problems so far.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for Firefox 4. It's been working pretty well.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 24, 2011)

If you can put FF4 mobile on your phone, you can sync up your bookmarks, history, etc. and even view the open tabs on your desktop machine.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 25, 2011)

I was using firefox since it was, like, 0.8?
After trying to update to 4.0 Im migrating to vimprobable? luakit? uzbl?
Anything that is /not/ that greedy on memory.


----------



## zspider (Mar 25, 2011)

Firefox 3 and Firefox 3-Linux. Chromium is in the ports, but its always behind on the security updates which is kind of annoying and thus I do not use it. Now that Firefox 4 is in the ports apparently, I think I will go and check that out .


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The only issue is with some flash ads that seem to trip the flash player.


There is "load plugins on demand" feature in Opera. Turning this option on will make flash load only when you click on it on the page


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 25, 2011)

Before Firefox 4, Opera was simply the best browser for FreeBSD (since Chromium isn't available besides some rather old version). But Firefox 4 is way better than Opera, it's really awesome.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> But Firefox 4 is way better than Opera, it's really awesome.


Why?


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 3 problems with Opera:
- Font rendering is worse than with Firefox
- You cannot resize the settings window, and now the OK, Cancel and Help button disappear "behind" other window items
- As with all QT4 apps, when starting Opera, a lot of kdeinit4 processes are started also, making it slow.

I think Firefox is better too. The only problem I have with it is when opening a page in a new tab. It takes several seconds before it actually opens the page. It works fine when opening the page in an existing tab.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> I have 3 problems with Opera:
> - Font rendering is worse than with Firefox
> - You cannot resize the settings window, and now the OK, Cancel and Help button disappear "behind" other window items
> - As with all QT4 apps, when starting Opera, a lot of kdeinit4 processes are started also, making it slow.
> ...



1) install x11-fonts/webfonts (package isn't available for this one) and set fonts to *Dejavu Sans* and *Dejavu Sans Mono* (in settings -> Web pages)
2) can't reproduce
3) either pkg_add -r opera or install opera from ports without GTK and KDE4 support.... find good theme like (Netbook Skin v 11.3 [my favourite theme] - http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=9261) and enjoy most lightwidth, fully featured browser ever , also set *Dialog Toolkit* to *4* to use bare X11


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 25, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> 1) install x11-fonts/webfonts (package isn't available for this one)


I have already installed these (don't use packages).


> 3) either pkg_add -r opera or install opera from ports without GTK and KDE4 support.... find good theme like (Netbook Skin v 11.3 [my favourite theme] - http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=9261) and enjoy most lightwidth, fully featured browser ever , also set *Dialog Toolkit* to *4* to use bare X11


The QT4 toolkit is the only one that looks ok. The other ones just look terrible, especially the interface fonts.

I use fluxbox for window manager btw. And Opera is the only application that has problems with its fonts (use both qt4 and gtk).


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> I have already installed these (don't use packages).
> 
> The QT4 toolkit is the only one that looks ok. The other ones just look terrible, especially the interface fonts.
> 
> I use fluxbox for window manager btw. And Opera is the only application that has problems with its fonts (use both qt4 and gtk).



I use it with fvwm and xmonad. no problem, ye without good theme pure X can be very scary to look at.
But with theme, that I meantioned it looks awesome (even config dialogs....)
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=124888&postcount=291

Try it, you'll love it


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> I have 3 problems with Opera:
> - Font rendering is worse than with Firefox
> - You cannot resize the settings window, and now the OK, Cancel and Help button disappear "behind" other window items
> - As with all QT4 apps, when starting Opera, a lot of kdeinit4 processes are started also, making it slow.



In my case, I use Gnome and I don't have problems like yours. Fonts are beautiful (my fonts settings are in this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2021), fonts-wise, Firefox 4 and Opera 11 are same.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no problems with fonts and dialogs in opera under KDE4. I've tried firefox but:
- it was totally ugly even with oxygen theme installed;
- there was problems with rendering fonts in ff
- ugly fonts and images when zooming page
- heavy lags and freezes with adobe flash

Really not in a mood for installing FF4 :]


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 25, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Why?



Opera sometimes loads websites really slow, even though I'm not downloading anything, Firefox doesn't have this problem. The problem with Firefox was that before 4, Firefox itself was slow (slow starting etc.), now it's not. 2nd problem with Opera is its lagging of Flash. Firefox did lag as well (before 4), but less (that was why I used Firefox for Flash and Opera for the rest), but now it works just like on Windows or Linux. The only issue I have with Firefox is its ugliness, but that can be dealt with.



			
				hedgehog said:
			
		

> I have no problems with fonts and dialogs in opera under KDE4. I've tried firefox but:
> - it was totally ugly even with oxygen theme installed;
> - there was problems with rendering fonts in ff
> - ugly fonts and images when zooming page
> ...



1. It's not for me.
2. Install x11-fonts/webfonts
3. I don't zoom.
4. Exactly opposite.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> 2. Install x11-fonts/webfonts


Have it :]



			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> 3. I don't zoom.


Can't. Everything is too small on 1680*1050 killing my eyes


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree on some problematic pages....


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 25, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Have it :]


Are you sure you added webfonts to you xorg.conf? It needs to be there along with other fonts. You can also load it with xset, but that's only till you restart you X's.




			
				hedgehog said:
			
		

> Can't. Everything is too small on 1680*1050 killing my eyes



Then your eyes are in a really bad shape. I myself wear glasses, my resolution is 1920x1080 (FullHD, 24") and STILL, I don't zoom.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Are you sure you added webfonts to you xorg.conf? It needs to be there along with other fonts. You can also load it with xset, but that's only till you restart you X's.


Nope, I didn't think that it's necessary since opera found the fonts once I've installed them. Even Konqueror displayed fonts better, than firefox. But that was FF 3.8 if memory serves me well..



			
				pkubaj said:
			
		

> Then your eyes are in a really bad shape. I myself wear glasses, my resolution is 1920x1080 (FullHD, 24") and STILL, I don't zoom.


My eyes are ok :] I perfectly see a tiny font from 1m distance of the display, but reading walls of text in this case making my eyes exhausted too fast


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 25, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Nope, I didn't think that it's necessary since opera found the fonts once I've installed them. Even Konqueror displayed fonts better, than firefox. But that was FF 3.8 if memory serves me well..
> 
> 
> My eyes are ok :] I perfectly see a tiny font from 1m distance of the display, but reading walls of text in this case making my eyes exhausted too fast



It is necessary. I don't really know how Opera does it, maybe fonts are embedded to the browser? Anyway, somehow nothing is required to get them look nice in Opera, so the only way they can do it is by font embedding, AFAIK. Firefox makes you take care of it on your own. BTW there wasn't Firefox 3.8. The last version before 4.0 is 3.6 and fonts didn't look well on it by default, at least on my PC.


----------



## da1 (Mar 25, 2011)

My web browser choice would be Chromium and Opera (in that order). I haven;t used FF for a veeeery long time. The thing I hate about Opera is what I love about Chromium ... the memory footprint. Another thing I don't like about Opera is that it's too bloated (another plus for Chromium). On the other hand, Chromium is incredibly fast but incredibly simply (personally, I feel like I'm dying without mouse gestures, speed dial, tab grouping and some other stuff you can get in Chromium only via plugins) - I hate wasting time to make another thing like something I already like. 

Both are nice but it depends on the person and reason he/she has to use that particular browser.

My 2c.

PS: Still using Opera as my primary browser


----------



## Beastie (Mar 25, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> The thing I hate about Opera is what I love about Chromium ... the memory footprint.


How much are they using on your machine?
Here Opera's using 112 MB of reserved memory after being open for 15 hours. I'll admit I don't use crap like Flash though. But even 112 MB is nothing given the size of memories today. Actually it doesn't even bother me with the ridiculous amount of memory this machine has.



			
				da1 said:
			
		

> Another thing I don't like about Opera is that it's too bloated (another plus for Chromium).


Opera bloated?
You can customize virtually everything you see, including moving/removing all toolbars and the buttons on them.
You can disable all visual effects.
You can change the theme and use the extremely minimalistic and fast X11-based one.
Link, Unite, Turbo, etc. can all be disabled (or just not enabled to begin with) and they don't use any resources when they are.
Any additional features are available as extensions and not included in the main application.
Even the included mail client can be disabled as far as I can remember.
The entire setup is less than 11 MB compressed and less than 30 uncompressed.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 26, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> I was using firefox since it was, like, 0.8?
> After trying to update to 4.0 Im migrating to vimprobable? luakit? uzbl?
> Anything that is /not/ that greedy on memory.



www/surf might also meet your needs.


----------



## captobvious (Mar 26, 2011)

Opera here; no problems on DWM (havent tried KDE )


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 26, 2011)

If you are using opera be sure to somehow have the following 
toolbar:
||Find in page||Find Next||AuthorMode||Images(show,cached,off)||Fit to Width|| zoom level||
....
Each of which I find indispensable as immediately available (Author Mode -- User Mode maybe opera specific but it "fixes" many sites).
...
then back up the configuration, opera crashes sometimes delete the toolbar: (.opera/toobar/, fontswitch.ini, operaprefs.ini, (each in .opera) at least...


----------



## oliverh (Mar 26, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Why?



Well, Opera is faster and it even is more responsive at small systems like Intel Atom. But it has got more problems with javascript and generally is more prone to failure on certain pages. But apart from those glitches now and then, Opera is a fine browser.


----------



## da1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> How much are they using on your machine?


Around 300.




> Opera bloated?
> You can customize virtually everything you see, including moving/removing all toolbars and the buttons on them.
> You can disable all visual effects.
> You can change the theme and use the extremely minimalistic and fast X11-based one.
> ...


It feels bloated compared to Chromium/Chrome simply because it has things I don;t use ... nothing else.


----------



## tingo (Mar 26, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> 1) install x11-fonts/webfonts (package isn't available for this one) and set fonts to *Dejavu Sans* and *Dejavu Sans Mono* (in settings -> Web pages)



FWIW, simply installing x11-fonts/webfonts also improves the font rendering of this forum in Firefox 3.x for me. Nice!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 26, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> FWIW, simply installing x11-fonts/webfonts also improves the font rendering of this forum in Firefox 3.x for me. Nice!



I mentioned setting to Dejavu sans just in case...
Last time I forgot to install webfonts and then changed my font preferences and it all screwed things up....
then I

```
$ mv ~/.opera ~/.opera.bak
$ opera
```

to check default settings (once I installed webfonts)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 26, 2011)

Surf browser is really cool


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 29, 2011)

Just realized that opera is in the 8.2-RELEASE packages.

I didn't think its licensing allowed that.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 29, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Just realized that opera is in the 8.2-RELEASE packages.
> 
> I didn't think its licensing allowed that.



If its licensing would not allow it, then FreeBSD developers/maintainers would not put it there ... like LAME port (lack of package) for example.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah cool.

I guess I thought that it could have mistakenly slipped through when it was "built" along with the other packages.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 29, 2011)

I put Firefox mobile on my Android phone and can now view my bookmarks, tabs and history on my DroidX. Cool.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 2, 2011)

The new, updated Chromium is now in ports. For now it seems that it's more a tech preview (alpha), but nevertheless, it works! For now you need to run it with --single-process parameter, settings of extensions are deleted when you close Chromium and it crashes on websites with HTML5 (video tag to be precise), but it's great that there is some progress.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2011)

In fact I'm running Chrome 12 (development tree) with zero problems. Actually, had almost no problems to speak of since Chromium 3 or 4.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 5, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> I use www/opera on FreeBSD, Windows, and Ubuntu. I even use Opera mobile on my Nokia E71 mobile phone.


I love Opera. It's an old and time proven browser and runs native. You also get native java and if you want youtube, just do the html5 version.

I also use it on my Windows 7 computer and on my Nokia E71 as well (E72 is crap, 20mb less RAM, E71 can run 5 apps no problem).

I don't know when all the Firefox and now Crome fanboys started appearing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Let's not start about fanboyism on this subject, ok? We all have our preferences.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 5, 2011)

Having a play with firefox 4 atm, and out of all 3 of the new and trendy browsers (Chrome, Opera, FF) it definitely plays html5 videos on youtube the worst but it does play it just about.

This isn't really an issue because once the video sticks in an advert, then flash is needed anyway (so I use youtube-dl) but is nice to know however that web videos will soon be "actually" feasible for people to watch.

And on that day, we should all cancel our Adobe Flash FreeBSD bug report tickets with smug smiles on our faces


----------



## sossego (Apr 5, 2011)

Since flash doesn't work on what I use, xxxterm is for normal browsing while midori or firefox are for uploading content.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 5, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Let's not start about fanboyism on this subject, ok? We all have our preferences.


Google's advertisement at full speed. I don't know why ANYONE would use their sluggish phishware...

Preference is one thing, bandwaggoning is another. Don't confuse them. TBH even IE 9 is better than Chrome.

I won't write anymore here so you don't lock the thread or delete my comments.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

That's probably a wise choice, because casting aspersions on different products and their users is the epitome of fanboyism. And it is annoying.


----------



## purgatori (Apr 10, 2011)

90% of the time I use Dillo. It has few dependencies, demands few resources, and I actually _like_ the fact that displays sites in a barebones manner -- more readable, and less prone to the way that some sites loaded with copious amounts of javascript and othe rubbish can bring other browsers to their knees, even on powerful systems. 

The only problem with Dillo is that some sites feel the need to tie functionality to crazy scripts, or malformed cookies, and so I need to resort to another browser in order to get anywhere with them. Any browser using the bloated (bloated because they have to be to support all the insane 'standards' and workarounds that have become part of the 'modern web') webkit or gecko rendering engines is immediately ruled out for me, and other minimal browsers like HV3 and Netsurf are either not available or oudated in the ports collection, so I use presently use Opera. For a full-featured browser, it's amazingly light on resource usage.

Oh, and I don't use Flash, Java, or any of that other nonsense at all, so how plugins like those are handled by the different browsers is not an issue for me.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 18, 2011)

The newest Chromium port seems to have fixed flash playing issues and works great on my FreeBSD 8.2-STABE box.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 19, 2011)

If I get to a website that links2 cannot display properly, such as a youtube video or a java game.. I just phone up mummy and ask her to give me a 5 second summary of the page / video / game.

I use FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE


----------



## nekoexmachina (Apr 19, 2011)

moved to luakit.


----------



## zspider (Apr 20, 2011)

Tried the Chromium port, works pretty well.


----------



## chuvy (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome + luakit, youtube well.
Badly luakit no in ports.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 1, 2016)

Firefox+many extensions+few userChrome.css styles/tweaks+shumway>= almost perfect web browser. (adobe flash is evil )

 

or if u like, like i am, an old FF interface, then alternatively -- SeaMonkey+many userChrome.css styles & some extensions = a browser not worse than Pale Moon, or even better-faster. also you can download & install with SeaMonkey some extensions, that were developed to work with Firefox only: find ff extension that you want to use, right click on "download" extension button --> "Save Link Target as..." --> *.xpi,
 
extract it, open "install.rdf" and change lines from 

```
<em:id>{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}</em:id> <!-- Firefox -->
        <em:minVersion>3.0</em:minVersion>
        <em:maxVersion>25.0</em:maxVersion>
```
to

```
<em:id>{92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a}</em:id>
        <em:minVersion>1.0</em:minVersion>
        <em:maxVersion>3.0</em:maxVersion>
```
save. compress all files in folder to zip archive, rename *.zip archive to <extension-name>-fx.xpi, drag & drop *.xpi file to SeaMonkey window, press "install" in pop-up dialog. ??? PROFIT! ))) works fine with some ff extensions (old versions are more preferable), but most of them won't work.


_____________________________________________________________________




and one more thing, for now u can install uzbl-browser from ports or pkgs, but it won't open web sites that use https, because uzbl cannot find /etc/ssl/certs ca-certificates.crt, to fix it edit $HOME/.config/uzbl/config and change line `set ssl_ca_file = /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt` (150 string by default)
to 
`set ssl_ca_file = /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt`

if u don't have ca-root-nss.crt install it from security/ca_root_nss.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 1, 2016)

Firefox. The only thing I don't like is core bump files because of Flash Player. I also used Chromium. Also a very nice option. Just I prefer Firefox


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 1, 2016)

just don't use flash)) just try, 99% of web are avaible without it now: soundcloud, youtube... etc, etc.
and try http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/ for Firefox.



sk8harddiefast said:


> core bump files because of Flash Player


are you talking about *.core files? if yes, do you need them? why don't you disable them:
`vim /etc/sysctl.conf`

```
+    kern.coredump=0
```


----------



## chrbr (Apr 1, 2016)

I am using www/qupzilla-qt4 more and more. It seems to be fast. A nice feature is the build in AdBlock function. The browser reminds me of the old Netscape.


----------



## laurentis (Apr 1, 2016)

chrbr said:


> I am using www/qupzilla-qt4 more and more. It seems to be fast. A nice feature is the build in AdBlock function. The browser reminds me of the old Netscape.



+1

I've been using www/qupzilla-qt5 for the last few months. I find that the qt5 version generally looks better and also has the benefits of a more recent webkit (538.1).

It runs nicely with emulators/pipelight which brings the latest flash (v21 as of today) for the few sites that still require it. I haven't used firefox for a long time. Before qupzilla, I used www/seamonkey which is now my backup browser.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 24, 2016)

www/midori is a nice WebKit web browser too, it is pretty fast and lightweight with built in adblock.
I like it much more than qt based  www/qupzilla-qt4 .





BTW, after midori installation, to play HTML5 audio and video content some gstreamer1 packages are required (maybe we need to create a bug report with a request to add this info in pkg-message) — multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-openh264 and multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-core.


----------



## ronaldlees (Oct 24, 2016)

I dislike bloat, and all the major browsers have it three times over.  But, many sites do not work correctly without javascript, and that forces me to occasionally use a bloated browser (for now).  The Netsurf people are  working on an unbloated javascript capable browser version, but it's a WIP endeavor.


So, I use the unbloated Netsurf (without js) - either in its framebuffer or X versions, or a text mode browser.  For bloated usage (arrrgg), I have Firefox - but I make over a hundred changes in the config before I use it.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 24, 2016)

I did a search in the about:config of Firefox for http://, https://, mozilla and firefox and it came up with literally hundreds of random Mozilla owned services that it communicated with for weird things, such as analytics, self-healing, bug reports, bookmarks, cache etc... the list goes on and on.

By replacing all of them with 127.0.0.1, the whole browser runs a lot faster and feels much more snappy.

That said, I am looking at using Iridium for my main browser since it lacks most telemetry by default and works nicely with stupid broken html sites that only expect WebKit.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot of that stuff is there because the browser has become the operating system for most users so, in a lot of ways, the OS doesn't matter when you live online. A lot of non-Mozilla services you see are data transfers to the web site; something that has had a large upswing and will be even bigger in the coming year as sites attempt to load faster by only doing partial downloads of content on first visit.

I've said it elsewhere before. Attempting to avoid javascript is now like trying to avoid HTML and it's only to get more difficult very quickly. It's sometimes unavoidable for my company's clients, where we have always made sure their sites work without javascript *and* CSS, because they use services that rely on javascript usage, like credit card transactions through a third-party. Even then, if you want to compete on search engine results, you have to be fast to load, so loading initial content, then loading more, is becoming the norm.

Most developers nowadays don't even consider not using javascript. The general knowledge is that less than one or two percent have js turned off, and those are only people who are tech enough to know what they've done, so why bother.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 24, 2016)

kpedersen said:


> I did a search in the about:config of Firefox for http://, https://, mozilla and firefox and it came up with literally hundreds of random Mozilla owned services that it communicated with for weird things, such as analytics, self-healing, bug reports, bookmarks, cache etc... the list goes on and on.
> 
> By replacing all of them with 127.0.0.1, the whole browser runs a lot faster and feels much more snappy.
> 
> That said, I am looking at using Iridium for my main browser since it lacks most telemetry by default and works nicely with stupid broken html sites that only expect WebKit.



It will be nice that we have Iridium in the ports...
I am using more and more Netsurf now but also Midori or Firefox.


----------



## daemontrainer (Oct 26, 2016)

Just my 2 Cents.
I generally use Firefox and Midori in tandem.
When I need something complex Open - firefox, when its simple - midori. I would use Midori far more than I do, but unfortunately it tends to sigsegv a hell of a lot.

This is a helpful thread, I am still somewhat undecided on the browser question.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 26, 2016)

daemontrainer said:


> I would use Midori far more than I do, but unfortunately it tends to sigsegv a hell of a lot.


It never happens to me. Try to build it from source:
`# cd /usr/ports/www/midori`
`# make config`




`# make install clean`

BTW, in my opinion GTK2 version is much better.


----------



## daemontrainer (Oct 27, 2016)

Hmmm well, maybe I'll give it a shot this weekend. So you build it with GIR and it uses GTK2 by default than? Can I skip the GIR or will it become unstable without it?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 27, 2016)

No, it is just a manual it seems, and it doesn't add any extra dependencies (midori needs gobject-introspection-1.46.0 even if it was built with deactivated "GIR" build option). You can try. Don't remeber why it was built with it, the point was that don't use GTK3 version, it's crashing for me too. Also zeitgeist is pretty useless, and require sysutils/zeitgeist to be installed.

BTW you can try to build midori right now, no need to wait a weekend. It's building very fast — 3 minutes for me. Just install build dependencies from packages before building midori.

Check for build dependencies 
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/midori && make build-depends-list
```
Install them (`pkg install -A` — install as automatic,
so you can remove them (build dependencies) later with `pkg autoremove`)

```
# pkg ins -A accessibility/atk databases/sqlite3 \
devel/cmake devel/desktop-file-utils devel/gettext-runtime \
devel/gettext-tools devel/glib20 devel/libnotify devel/libsoup-gnome \
devel/pkgconf graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache graphics/librsvg2 \
lang/vala security/gcr textproc/intltool textproc/libxml2 www/webkit-gtk2 \
x11-toolkits/gtk20 x11-toolkits/pango x11/libXScrnSaver
```
 (Or alternatively `pkg ins <packages>` and then `pkg set -A 1 -y <packages>`)

Install midori

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/midori && make deinstall install clean
```
and remove build dependencies.

```
# pkg aut -y
```


It seems, that this functionality (install build dependencies with pkg) will be available with ports-mgmt/portmaster soon, with this line in
/usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc:

```
# Install packages for build-only dependencies (--packages-build)
[b]PM_PACKAGES_BUILD=pmp_build[/b]
#
# Delete build-only dependencies when finished (--delete-build-only)
# PM_DEL_BUILD_ONLY=pm_dbo
```
But for now it says


			
				portmaster said:
			
		

> ===>>> Package installation support cannot be used with pkgng yet,
> it will be disabled


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 2, 2016)

I also like www/w3m, it's a nice console browser,
I like it much more than www/lynx or www/elinks.
It is even possible to view images with w3m in your xterm console ,
just enable "Inline image support" with `make config`




or just install w3m-img — `# pkg install w3m-img`

Some screenshots:


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 12, 2016)

I like it! Gonna build now, thanks for the tip and screenshots.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Dec 12, 2016)

I use Firefox but I'm quickly dealing with having to constantly play around to dodge dbus - something I refuse to use on my desktop. Unfortunately I don't want any GPLv3 software on my system (all I have are build dependencies, no runtime dependencies) the only GPL2 software I use is Openbox, Tint2, Valgrind, evilvte (looking for alternatives) and a few others I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## abishai (Dec 12, 2016)

Personally, I don't understand how one can navigate the Web without uBlock+uMatrix extensions, so question about browser was never relevant for me. It's www/firefox-esr


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 13, 2016)

abishai said:


> Personally, I don't understand how one can navigate the Web without uBlock+uMatrix extensions, so question about browser was never relevant for me. It's www/firefox-esr


There are a lot of ways to browse the web without ads,
you can customize your host file for example,
or also it is possible to add custom filters to www/midori or www/qupzilla-qt4 to builtin adblock…






But yes, IMO too, www/firefox is the best web-browser out there 
except for terrible default design, but Classic theme restorer helps a lot


Spoiler










But sometimes I need more lightweight secondary browser, like www/surf or www/midori,
I like www/webkit-gtk2/www/webkit-gtk3 much, it is fast and nice, it is very handy to test some web sites with surf, that I'm making with firefox, for example.
And when I need to find out some info quickly when I'm using my x11/xterm terminal emulator,
then www/w3m is very useful, for example, http://www.freshports.org looking very good
on w3m


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 4, 2017)

It should be noted that 1) Chromium is far larger and more complicated, codewise, than Firefox, 2) Add-ons are mostly not written by Mozilla or Chromium but third-parties unrelated to both so complaints about them have nothing to do with the browser and 3) Firefox will have tab isolation in the next(?) version, or at least real soon now. 

I'm a web developer and use both all day long. I love them both and especially the one I use at any one moment.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 4, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> 3) Firefox will have tab isolation in the next(?) version, or at least real soon now.


It is already available with firefox-50.1*, just set *privacy.userContext.enabled* to *true* in about:config





PS. Personally I don't like Chrome , most of chrome extensions are useless adware, and it is very-very slow...
Also, as said before, it is very bloated -- "chrome is a good operationg system, but bad browser"  heard this joke somewhere on the web.


----------



## ds6 (Jan 4, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> most of chrome extensions are useless adware, and it is very-very slow...


you only need a few extensions to make any browser better, the rest is pointless...
Blink + V8 is faster than Gecko, and it has been for some time (or last I checked metrics that is), though such differences continue to matter less as processors evolve. Mozilla's only hope in beating the competition in that regard is to retire the aged Gecko/XUL like they've been wanting to for years and switch to Servo, which is looking to be a fantastic solution.


----------



## aragats (Jan 4, 2017)

I've stopped using Chrome a couple of years ago when after an update it kept crashing with my profile, and I had to create a new profile to make it working.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 5, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> most of chrome extensions are useless adware


I feel the need to repeat myself. Chromium people don't create most extensions (add-ons). Those are made by third parties but I don't pay much attention if they're not developer tools.


> and it is very-very slow.


I've never heard that said before. I find Firefox slow to open pages but more stable than Chromium.


aragats said:


> I've stopped using Chrome a couple of years ago when after an update it kept crashing with my profile, and I had to create a new profile to make it working.


By Chrome, I presume everyone here is talking about Chromium since Chrome itself doesn't run on FreeBSD. 

The Chromium devs struggle mightily with the builds and there has been an ongoing issue caused by how huge it is. The maintainer has said that, currently, he doesn't have enough memory to do a build to fix it because of that. I don't know if that has changed but, iirc, you need 32GB of ram to build it or something equally big.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jan 8, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> It is already available with firefox-50.1*, just set *privacy.userContext.enabled* to *true* in about:config
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried turning on both settings and I don't have those options. How do you set that up?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 8, 2017)

you need to add shortcut manually





I'm using "privacy.userContext.enabled" only.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jan 8, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> you need to add shortcut manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm running Firefox from ports
firefox-50.1.0_4,1             Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla

but I can't enable the containers, the option is greyed out, any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just tried with my test account (I don't want to close my current firefox session ) with clean firefox config (so no plugins are installed and no configurations are made), and container tabs are available for me with *privacy.userContext.enabled = true*
 
I'm using firefox-50.1.0_4,1


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jan 8, 2017)

bcomputerguy said:


> but I can't enable the containers, the option is greyed out, any tips?



Sorry that I can't quote a source on this right now, but I believe this is supposed to be enabled by default. Currently a huge number of plugins/add-ons are fundamentally incompatible with multi-process Firefox, and it is automatically disabled if any of those plugins/add-ons are present to give developers a chance to catch up.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jan 9, 2017)

ANOKNUSA said:


> Sorry that I can't quote a source on this right now, but I believe this is supposed to be enabled by default. Currently a huge number of plugins/add-ons are fundamentally incompatible with multi-process Firefox, and it is automatically disabled if any of those plugins/add-ons are present to give developers a chance to catch up.



Ah, this does seem to be the issue, I created a new profile and removed all extensions and the containers are available. I only have 3 addons; ublock, vimfox and tampermonkey. I'll do some tests later to see which one is causing the issues.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 18, 2017)

Noticed that new option appeared in www/firefox, www/seamonkey and some other ports,




This option require audio/sndio, Sndio " is a small audio and MIDI framework part of the OpenBSD project and ported to FreeBSD, Linux and NetBSD..." http://www.sndio.org/
I installed sndio, built and installed FF and SM with options from the screenshot above, added

```
sndiod_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf, executed `# service sndiod start`, safely removed audio/pulseaudio, and it works fine for me and sounds good


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 18, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> 3) Firefox will have tab isolation in the next(?) version, or at least real soon now.





ILUXA said:


> It is already available with firefox-50.1*, just set *privacy.userContext.enabled* to *true* in about:config


Containers are available with www/firefox-esr (version 45.6.0_5,1) too.  There isn't any icon for the Toolbar, but you can use container tabs with *File* -> *New container tab *from the menu bar.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maxnix said:


> Containers are available with www/firefox-esr (version 45.6.0_5,1) too.  There isn't any icon for the Toolbar, but you can use container tabs with *File* -> *New container tab *from the menu bar.


Maybe, 50.1* is that FF version on which I started to use it, so this info is from my experience only.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, I'm on 51 right now and it's not happening.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 19, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Well, I'm on 51 right now and it's not happening.



You mean it's buggy, or what? I'm on 50.1 and privacy.userContext.enabled is there. I'll see what happens when I set it to true.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 19, 2017)

OJ said:


> I'm on 50.1 and privacy.userContext.enabled is there.


My impression was he was saying context tabs were working without modification.

EDIT: Just turned it on. This is nice.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 19, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> My impression was he was saying context tabs were working without modification.


Hmm, I have no idea what that is, and Google does not seem to have found anything yet. In any case privacy.userContext has not caused anything noticeable to happen here yet.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 19, 2017)

OJ said:


> Hmm, I have no idea what that is, and Google does not seem to have found anything yet. In any case privacy.userContext has not caused anything noticeable to happen here yet.



You may have to add it, the icon, manually: customize -> "an archive icon".


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 19, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> You may have to add it, the icon, manually: customize -> "an archive icon".



Well that would be my question.  What is it and why would I want an icon? Surely it must *do* something!  I cannot find any information on the net regarding "context tabs" as it would relate to Firefox.

I run my tabs down the side so that I can have several open and still see them. They are also arranged in sub-tabs when I want that. So perhaps "context tabs" is of no practical use for my setup anyway. Was just curious since people are talking about it. (whatever it is)


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 19, 2017)

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Contextual_Identity_Project/Containers


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, I was confused and found out I was reading this out of context (get it?). I thought they were talking about 'process per tab' so silly me.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 19, 2017)

Never knew this existed, will try when I get home.  very nice


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 19, 2017)

OJ said:


> Well that would be my question.  What is it and why would I want an icon? Surely it must *do* something!





drhowarddrfine said:


> Well, I was confused and found out I was reading this out of context (get it?). I thought they were talking about 'process per tab' so silly me.


We were talking about "container tabs", after setting "*privacy.userContext.enabled*" to "*true*" in about:config, you will be able to use container tabs (if none of your FF extensions are conflicting with it), container tabs are tabs, that are independent of each other, they have their own cookies, cache (as far as I know), etc... It's like using 4 different instances of firefox at the same time, so you can be connected to 4 (or even 5!) different facebook (or FreeBSD forums ) accounts at the same time, for example.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 20, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Well, I was confused and found out I was reading this out of context (get it?). I thought they were talking about 'process per tab' so silly me.


That's what I first thought too, some process separation in memory like chromium. But multiple processes do appear though when turning this option on. I'm not sure I'll find this feature very useful.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 20, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> We were talking about "container tabs", after setting "*privacy.userContext.enabled*" to "*true*" in about:config, you will be able to use container tabs



Interesting. I had set the about:config option earlier when it was mentioned. Now that I check (I'd never looked before) the "New Container Tab" option is there in my menu and it works. Looks like it might be useful, so I'll keep it there.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 20, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> That's what I first thought too, some process separation in memory like chromium. But multiple processes do appear though when turning this option on. I'm not sure I'll find this feature very useful.


Multiprocessing can be also enabled — https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52799/#post-332661, but then conflicting extensions will stop to work.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 20, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Multiprocessing can be also enabled — https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52799/#post-332661, but then conflicting extensions will stop to work.


Thanks for the tip, trying it out as we speak.


----------



## ds6 (Feb 4, 2017)

To any of those that still haven't heard: https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2016/11/23/add-ons-in-2017/
ELI5: Firefox will no longer support anything but WebExtensions (Chrome extensions), and is fully deprecating XUL.
So basically everything that made Firefox good to me and many others is being removed, forever. What is Mozilla thinking?
The best part is WebExtensions is totally not ready for production: it's barely half implemented and is fraught with issues, not to mention in a finished state it will offer nowhere near the amazing capability native addons have given us (even if the API has changed like 3 times now).

Using an old version of FF is of course still an option, including ESR -- but with how fast the web is evolving and growing, if you want to be able to use modern web technologies, you will probably run into issues after a while. Additionally, there is talk of deleting all incompatible (read: non-WebExtensions) addons from AMO, so you will need to either get them before that happens or get them from other sources after the fact, if they do go through with it.

As a former FF developer and lover, I am disgusted by this and previous changes. What are your all's thoughts?


----------



## fernandel (Feb 4, 2017)

How Otter browser works? I had installed it long time ago but there were so many problems and I didn't try anymore. NetSurf is not bad and I am using it along with Firefox. I miss the old Opera a lot...


----------



## Beastie (Feb 4, 2017)

fernandel said:


> How Otter browser works? I had installed it long time ago but there were so many problems and I didn't try anymore.


It depends what kind of problems you had.

It has evolved a lot. It's still under heavy development and it's very active as you can see from the commit logs. The next few months will see major additions.

You should give it another try.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 5, 2017)

Beastie said:


> It depends what kind of problems you had.
> 
> It has evolved a lot. It's still under heavy development and it's very active as you can see from the commit logs. The next few months will see major additions.
> 
> You should give it another try.


Thanks, it works much better but I have still problem with my photos on http://www.redbubble.com/people/lumiwa
If I click on the photo to enlarge it than I got just black. This was one of the problem which I had with early version of www/otter-browser


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 5, 2017)

ds6 said:


> Firefox will no longer support anything but WebExtensions


XUL is proprietary to Firefox alone while web extensions are supported by Chrome and Opera. So it becomes  a group thing and probably frees up personnel to concentrate on other things. 

I'm betting that web extensions are more secure, too, which is a hassle for browser vendors trying to protect users from insecure, malware add-ons.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 5, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I have still problem with my photos on http://www.redbubble.com/people/lumiwa
> If I click on the photo to enlarge it than I got just black. This was one of the problem which I had with early version of otter-browser.


Ah, yes! Now I remember when you reported it on the Otter browser forums. It was detected as a WebKit display problem caused by an overlay image used to prevent photo piracy. Not likely to ever be fixed I guess...
Even though legacy Opera can display these photos, it also displays an ugly empty photo placeholder in the background.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 6, 2017)

@fernandel
Today I tried it on Windows with the QtWebEngine-based version and it worked fine.
So hopefully once we have a QtWebEngine/Blink port in the tree, we'll be able to build Otter against both backends and your photos will be displayed properly.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 6, 2017)

A few weeks ago I installed Dillo as a default brower. It's actually working out pretty well and I would recommend it for that purpose. I use Firefox for browsing, but it's nice if the default browser comes up fast.


----------



## goshanecr (Feb 14, 2017)

Guys, I'm install www/otter-browser and I surprized with his speed! It subjective more faster than www/firefox and www/chromium. I will see how it work on older machines with RAM<=256 Mb and hope it will be good.

Since it very young browser, I understand that some sites can work incorrect and I will signal that on the *otter-browser*'s forums.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 14, 2017)

I just installed the otter-browser and it seemed fast and looked great. Then after looking at some other desktop and coming back, it turns out to be locked up. And all other windows locked too. Eventually I could kill it and all is good again.

Edit to add: it has a nice preferences section actually. I stopped java which strangely was enabled by default. Now it seems to be working properly. We'll see.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2017)

goshanecr said:


> I will see how it work on older machines with RAM<=256 Mb and hope it will be good..


With that little memory I doubt much besides Dillo, Netsurf and text-based browsers will be really usable. I remember with a little more memory than that, even legacy Opera had much trouble working properly. Xorg needs quite a lot already and doesn't leave much room for anything else as it is.
If you disable JavaScript and don't open too many tabs it should work though.



goshanecr said:


> Since it very young browser, I understand that some sites can work incorrect and I will signal that on the *otter-browser*'s forums.


It's WebKit-based, so most websites should work. And once we have QtWebEngine/Blink in the ports tree (see my post above) we'll have even more compatibility, as lecacy WebKit is starting to show some age.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2017)

OJ said:


> Edit to add: it has a nice preferences section actually. I stopped java which strangely was enabled by default. Now it seems to be working properly. We'll see.


Many bugs are being fixed every day. The version we have in the ports tree is usually based on the latest beta and sometimes misses weeks' worth of bug fixes. I suggest you get the source code and build it yourself. It's straighforward (check the INSTALL file, it's the usual stuff), doesn't require any porting and only takes a minute on modern hardware.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 14, 2017)

OJ said:


> I stopped java


Java? Or JavaScript? Not the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 14, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Java? Or JavaScript? Not the same thing.



It has an option for both. I left JavaScript on.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2017)

OJ said:


> It has an option for both. I left JavaScript on.


Not anymore, actually, just in the version you're using


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 21, 2017)

Not tested or anything, but may be something interesting:

https://www.brave.com/
https://github.com/brave

EDIT: apparently it is already happening:

https://github.com/brave/browser-laptop/issues/6161


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 21, 2017)

Tried it (Brave) on Android, and it insistently try to have access to my Google Account. A weird behaviour from a browser who claim privacy improvement: *uninstalled*.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 21, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Not tested or anything, but may be something interesting:
> 
> https://www.brave.com/



Not very interesting IMHO.
Just another chrome-based browser… There are a lot of them.

Better someone ported a palemoon… a firefox v25 fork…


----------



## Beastie (Feb 21, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Tried it (Brave) on Android, and it insistently try to have access to my Google Account. A weird behaviour from a browser who claim privacy improvement: *uninstalled*.


It's Blink-based. What did you expect?! Besides, according to Wikipedia, it uses advertising to generate revenue.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 21, 2017)

I installed the www/uzbl browser. So far so good.

It seems that all these little browsers have issues but this one is simple enough that it may be OK. I'm guessing that many projects run into trouble because the developers chew off more than they can maintain.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 21, 2017)

OJ said:


> I installed the www/uzbl browser. So far so good.



Try www/surf, it is even more minimalistic. It can be configured before build, via configuration file —
/usr/ports/www/surf/work/surf-0.7/config.def.h:


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 22, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Try www/surf, it is even more minimalistic.



I made the mistake of installing the package. Wrong! That's a different "surf" which is for drawing curves. There is no package for www/surf and when I then went to compile the port it wouldn't because it conflicts with the first due to install space collision. Removing the curve drawing program fixed that. Yes, surf looks like a nice browser. For a quick start, just hit `ctrl-g` and a command line will appear at the top of the screen.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, it's easy to make a mistake, because in pkg repository surf named as surf-browser






But also it is always posible to install it like this
`# pkg ins www/surf`


----------



## Gdan (Feb 22, 2017)

I have always liked the original Netscape/Mozilla suite.  It may be a bit of a juggernaut, but it is RICH with features and usability.  I went to Firefox for awhile, but it didn't take me long to return to Seamonkey.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 22, 2017)

As cpm@  pointed here, the Iridium Browser has been ported to FreeBSD.

But yes, it is blink based: https://iridiumbrowser.de/


----------



## fernandel (Mar 3, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> As cpm@  pointed here, the Iridium Browser has been ported to FreeBSD.
> 
> But yes, it is blink based: https://iridiumbrowser.de/



I am using it and it is faster than Firefox which I decided to remove from my computer. I did check both browsers on panopticlick.com and have almost identical score. I did turn off ScriptSafe on the both browsers before test.


----------



## james122333 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think www/surf is the best minimalistic browser(no zombie process...support style/js...official patch...) but surf-webkit2 is not in port...
Ublock/Adblock like feature can be achieved by www/privoxy...you can convert rules to privoxy by adblock2privoxy
https://projects.zubr.me/wiki/adblock2privoxy
There are some examples in the website...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone using syncserver to run a local Firefox sync service instead of using the mozilla one?

It is not in ports yet.


----------



## aragats (Mar 15, 2017)

OJ said:


> I installed the www/uzbl browser. So far so good


I tried it a few years go and liked it, but...
Now checking it again: some sites are completely unusable, e.g. accuweather.com:
	
	



```
....
ReferenceError: Can't find variable: jQuery
TypeError: undefined is not a function (evaluating '$(document)')
TypeError: undefined is not a function (evaluating '$('.vid-headline-box')')
TypeError: undefined is not a function (evaluating 'jQuery('#ad-links')')
....
```
Also it's not possible to paste text from a terminal with Shift-Insert or mouse middle button.
A hate java script, but that's the reality nowadays...


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 15, 2017)

aragats said:


> some sites are completely unusable, e.g. accuweather.com:



It's a problem alright. Whenever possible I boycott sites that use java script as it shows a disregard for visitors. However, I find I need the full features of a big browser like Firefox anyway. I use these little browsers just for variety and they're handy for a default browser which is best when it just pops up right away.

Very late edit: I should also say that although Uzbl browser has a nice look and works fine, it also takes an extraordinarily long time to open, so is really only useful as a primary, always open, browser. It will not be a workable solution for a default browser.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 16, 2017)

OJ said:


> java script


JavaScript. One word. Completely unrelated to Java.



OJ said:


> it shows a disregard for visitors.


No it doesn't. However, a lot of sites use javascript the wrong way and poorly. So they do have a disregard for visitors.

But get used to it. It's everywhere now and will be more ubiquitous as time goes on very quickly.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2017)

Gdan said:


> I have always liked the original Netscape/Mozilla suite.  It may be a bit of a juggernaut, but it is RICH with features and usability.  I went to Firefox for awhile, but it didn't take me long to return to Seamonkey.



I give a try to seamonkey too and it works great but I don't know how are about updates. 

```
pkg audit
pkg audit
seamonkey-2.46_8 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2016-9077
CVE: CVE-2016-9076
CVE: CVE-2016-9075
CVE: CVE-2016-9074
CVE: CVE-2016-9073
CVE: CVE-2016-9072
CVE: CVE-2016-9071
CVE: CVE-2016-9070
CVE: CVE-2016-9068
CVE: CVE-2016-9067
CVE: CVE-2016-9066
CVE: CVE-2016-9065
CVE: CVE-2016-9064
CVE: CVE-2016-9063
CVE: CVE-2016-9062
CVE: CVE-2016-9061
CVE: CVE-2016-5299
CVE: CVE-2016-5298
CVE: CVE-2016-5297
CVE: CVE-2016-5296
CVE: CVE-2016-5295
CVE: CVE-2016-5294
CVE: CVE-2016-5293
CVE: CVE-2016-5292
CVE: CVE-2016-5291
CVE: CVE-2016-5290
CVE: CVE-2016-5289
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/d1853110-07f4-4645-895b-6fd462ad0589.html

seamonkey-2.46_8 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2016-9893
CVE: CVE-2016-9080
CVE: CVE-2016-9903
CVE: CVE-2016-9902
CVE: CVE-2016-9901
CVE: CVE-2016-9904
CVE: CVE-2016-9900
CVE: CVE-2016-9898
CVE: CVE-2016-9897
CVE: CVE-2016-9896
CVE: CVE-2016-9895
CVE: CVE-2016-9899
CVE: CVE-2016-9894
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/512c0ffd-cd39-4da4-b2dc-81ff4ba8e238.html

seamonkey-2.46_8 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2017-5396
CVE: CVE-2017-5395
CVE: CVE-2017-5394
CVE: CVE-2017-5393
CVE: CVE-2017-5392
CVE: CVE-2017-5391
CVE: CVE-2017-5390
CVE: CVE-2017-5389
CVE: CVE-2017-5388
CVE: CVE-2017-5387
CVE: CVE-2017-5386
CVE: CVE-2017-5385
CVE: CVE-2017-5384
CVE: CVE-2017-5383
CVE: CVE-2017-5382
CVE: CVE-2017-5381
CVE: CVE-2017-5380
CVE: CVE-2017-5379
CVE: CVE-2017-5378
CVE: CVE-2017-5377
CVE: CVE-2017-5376
CVE: CVE-2017-5375
CVE: CVE-2017-5374
CVE: CVE-2017-5373
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/e60169c4-aa86-46b0-8ae2-0d81f683df09.html

seamonkey-2.46_8 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2017-5398
CVE: CVE-2017-5399
CVE: CVE-2017-5422
CVE: CVE-2017-5421
CVE: CVE-2017-5405
CVE: CVE-2017-5420
CVE: CVE-2017-5419
CVE: CVE-2017-5418
CVE: CVE-2017-5427
CVE: CVE-2017-5426
CVE: CVE-2017-5425
CVE: CVE-2017-5417
CVE: CVE-2017-5416
CVE: CVE-2017-5415
CVE: CVE-2017-5414
CVE: CVE-2017-5413
CVE: CVE-2017-5412
CVE: CVE-2017-5408
CVE: CVE-2017-5409
CVE: CVE-2017-5411
CVE: CVE-2017-5410
CVE: CVE-2017-5407
CVE: CVE-2017-5406
CVE: CVE-2017-5404
CVE: CVE-2017-5403
CVE: CVE-2017-5402
CVE: CVE-2017-5401
CVE: CVE-2017-5400
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/96eca031-1313-4daf-9be2-9d6e1c4f1eb5.html
```

And it is about 10 days ):


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2017)

I tend to run firefox and chrome from within a Jail called "/usr/jail/cesspit" and then use Xvnc to pass the graphics back (I find X11 forwarding a bit too fiddly).
This is quite nice and I even feel safe turning on Javascript (if I don't mind getting a warm laptop haha). I used to do similar with a VirtualBox VM but it was a pain to extract any files downloaded from it, unlike the jail where I just copy and paste.

I assume a few others here have a similar setup? I personally find starting up the jail and getting the resolv.conf, ip and finally Xvnc and firefox running a but of a faff, has anyone here perhaps invented a clever way of doing this automatically?


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 1, 2017)

kpedersen said:


> I assume a few others here have a similar setup? I personally find starting up the jail and getting the resolv.conf, ip and finally Xvnc and firefox running a but of a faff, has anyone here perhaps invented a clever way of doing this automatically?


I run my browser jailed too. What problems do you have? Did you "build" your jail and set its configuration in /etc/jail.conf? You can copy your /etc/resolv.conf file from the host if you do not have a particular setup (e.g. you use unbound), and the ip address of the interface that you bind to the jail should be set in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2017)

I suppose I don't have any specific problem, it is perhaps just a bit awkward when using WiFi on laptop with different networks. i.e they assign me a random IP address and I currently have to manually edit my /etc/rc.conf to match that with my interface device. I have a script to automatically copy across /etc/resolv.conv but if something could be done similar for the Jail IP that would be really nice 

How do you forward out the graphics? Do you also use something like Xvnc or X11 forwarding?


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 1, 2017)

kpedersen said:


> I suppose I don't have any specific problem, it is perhaps just a bit awkward when using WiFi on laptop with different networks. i.e they assign me a random IP address and I currently have to manually edit my /etc/rc.conf to match that with my interface device. I have a script to automatically copy across /etc/resolv.conv but if something could be done similar for the Jail IP that would be really nice


I would suggest to create a clone of the loopback interface (lo1 in my case), then assign a static private IP address to it (e.g. 10.0.0.1) and use NAT to connect the jail to internet. This will solve the problem of assigning the correct IP everytime.
This is what I have in /etc/rc.conf:

```
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ifconfig_lo1="inet 10.0.0.1/29"
```
and, since I use PF, this are the relevant parts of my /etc/pf.conf:

```
# Here I refer to interface:ip-address/mask as localnet1.
localnet1=lo1:network

# If you do NOT want to filter your LOCAL jail traffic, tell PF to skip your cloned interface.
set skip on lo1

# This rule will tell to PF to NAT $localnet1 to the actual defined external interface.
# In case you have more than one, and want to refer to the actual used, use (egress).
nat on $ext_if inet from $localnet1 to any -> ($ext_if)

# This will serve you if you WANT to filter your LOCAL traffic on lo1.
# Your TCP traffic.
pass quick on lo1 inet proto tcp from 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.1 port { <your list of ports> }
# Settings for DNS.
pass quick on lo1 inet proto udp from 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.1 port { 53 }
```
About /etc/resolv.conf instead, I guess that you use DHCP and your DNS settings are overwritten everytime, right? In this case you can tell dhclient to stick with your DNS servers of choice; simply add this to your /etc/dhclient.conf:

```
prepend domain-name-servers $ip1,$ip2 ;
```



kpedersen said:


> How do you forward out the graphics? Do you also use something like Xvnc or X11 forwarding?


I use X11 forwarding, never used Xvnc. Exists sysutils/jailme that let unprivileged users to run programs inside jails, but you should make Xorg listen for TCP connections (personally I don't like this solution).

EDIT: If you don't want/cannot rely on NAT, and want to automate the IP address change in /etc/rc.conf, you can set `exec.prestart = "<command to run>";` in /etc/jail.conf, where <command to run> can be a shell script to change the IP address with, in example, `sed -i "" 's/$old_ip/$new_ip/' /etc/rc.conf`. In this way the OS will run your script before starting the jail. Refer to jail(8) for other parameters accepted in /etc/jail.conf.

HTH


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 2, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for that. I have reworked my existing system to use your suggestions and the whole experience is now a lot more pleasant 

Cloning localhost and using pf to redirect the traffic seems a lot more robust than any scripts I attempted to write.

Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 27, 2017)

james122333 said:


> I think www/surf is the best minimalistic browser(no zombie process...support style/js...official patch...) but surf-webkit2 is not in port...


But www/luakit already exists in ports tree, it is based on webkit2-gtk3 and it is also very minimalistic, like surf-browser, also it has tabs support.


o — address line
ctrl+t — new tab
ctrl+w — close tab
ctrl+PgDn — next tab
ctrl+PgUp — prev tab


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 27, 2017)

www/surf was updated recently and it now uses www/webkit2-gtk3 as well.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyway, IMHO luakit is more usable as web browser .

BTW, www/epiphany also uses  webkit2-gtk3,
not bad browser too, with integrated adblock (luakit includes adblock too!). It is possible to customize default adblock list,
in older versions you had to create ~/.config/epiphany/adblock/filters.list,
but this method doesn't work any more for me. This is how I changed default adblock filters list:

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/epiphany
# make fetch extract patch
# cd /usr/ports/www/epiphany/work/epiphany-3.24.2/
```
Then change all lines with "_https://easylist.to/easylist/easylist.txt_" in ./lib/ephy-uri-tester-shared.h to your custom adblock list. Then return to /usr/ports/www/epiphany and execute `# make install clean`.


*EDIT:*
Now it seems it is possible to add epiphany adblock filters via dconf-editor — _org.gnome.Epiphany - adblock-filters_!
So no need to rebuild it from source.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 27, 2017)

I use www/firefox due to the extensions available for it. NoScript, Change Referrer Button, HTTPSEverywhere, Privacy Badger, User Agent Switcher, uBlock Origin and DownloadThemAll!.

But before I ever start using it I tweak about:config settings to enhance privacy features:


```
browser.cache.offline.enable = false
browser.safebrowsing.malware.enabled = false
browser.safebrowsing.phishing.enabled = false
browser.send_pings = false
browser.sessionstore.max_tabs_undo = 0
dom.battery.enabled = false
dom.event.clipboardevents.enabled = false
geo.enabled = false
geo.wifi.uri - Modify = http://127.0.0.1
media.peerconnection.enabled = false
network.IDN_show_punycode - type punycode in search field and toggle to "true"
privacy.trackingprotection.enabled = true
webgl.disabled = true
```
browser.send_pings may already be set to false.
dom.battery.enabled is for laptops only.
PunyCode is used to obfuscate URL's.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 27, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I use www/firefox due to the extensions available for it. NoScript, Change Referrer Button, HTTPSEverywhere, Privacy Badger, User Agent Switcher, uBlock Origin and DownloadThemAll!.
> 
> But before I ever start using it I tweak about:config settings to enhance privacy features:



I'm with you. I don't think any other browsers can set tabs vertically. I do use other browsers all the time, and they're often superior, except with tabs side by side, they're not really suitable for serious use.

BTW in your about:config, you might want to look at `browser.fixup`. That's the part that does that annoying intervention when you use a fqdn that Mozilla does not condone.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 27, 2017)

THIS the source I use for Firefox privacy settings. However, I modify it to suit my taste.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 30, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> THIS the source I use for Firefox privacy settings. However, I modify it to suit my taste.


Thank you for the link. I did try to use but the Firefox open two windows all the time after I did copy user.js file. I do not know what is the problem. If I delete a file everything is okay again.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 30, 2017)

I never had this problem here, but currently I do the changes manually because I can test them one by one.

Some of the changes in there can really complicate the usage. Pinterest (e.g.) does not work with if `user_pref("network.http.referer.spoofSource", true);`.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 30, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> I never had this problem here, but currently I do the changes manually because I can test them one by one.
> 
> Some of the changes in there can really complicate the usage. Pinterest (e.g.) does not work with if `user_pref("network.http.referer.spoofSource", true);`.


`user_pref("privacy.clearOnShutdown.openWindows",<------><------>false);` solved my problem. But the other two are:
Firefox doesn't remember size of window (I will check user.js) and I do now how to import bookmarks fro Seamonkey and/or Iridium. If I use "Import the data from another browser" doesn't find anything.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 31, 2017)

fernandel said:


> If I use "Import the data from another browser" doesn't find anything.


Just export your bookmarks from your old browser to html file (to open bookmarks manager copy-paste chrome://browser/content/places/places.xul to firefox url bar and press return), then import it to your new browser. Html backups work almost with any browser: FF, chrome, seamonkey... etc.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 31, 2017)

I used Chromium for a while and switched to Firefox because I just like it better.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 3, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> I never had this problem here, but currently I do the changes manually because I can test them one by one.



I agree. I downloaded the file and looked it over but with multiple laptops haven't had the opportunity to implement any of the suggestions, but when I do it will be those I select and change manually.

It does look like a nice, comprehensive list but I know I won't be using all of it..


----------

